# Painting Guns



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

*Do you hunt coyotes for a self imposed season or all year*​
Self imposed season550.00%All year550.00%


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys i'm tring to get feedback on the different paints that you can use to paint guns. So if you have painted your rifle for hunting let me know what kind of paint you used and what you do and don't like about it.
Things like

How often do you need to touch it up?

Thanks in advance

Brad


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll go with the self imposed season. I will hunt them when the fur is not perfect, but I don't want pups starving to death back at the den. Two reasons, it's inhuman, and when they are grown I can hunt them.

I purchased a cheap synthetic stock and painted it this year. I used permanent paint, not the easily removable kind, and I used primer. I didn't get out enough this year to pass judgment on it's durability. The funny thing is this cheap synthetic stock shrunk my group considerably. I glass bedded the action area of the wood stock last night and hope to shoot it Saturday morning.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I hunt a self imposed season. I don't want to mess up the breeding cycle. This year I was torn over whether to hunt over Easter Break or not. My father in law wanted to get out and try calling them. We decided to do it, but I felt it was late in the year. It was more than anything a time to get out and bond with him and let him try hunting coyotes for the first time. We didn't harvest any anyway, so I didn't have to worry if I shot a yote and messed up a litter of young ones.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

101 views and ten people voted come on guys?


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

Coyotes are always in season


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Note the word self imposed in the pole


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Anybody have any info on the thread topic? Have you painted your gun, what kind of paint how do you like it? how often do you touch it up?


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

I think Camo hold up much better.
durable and looks great.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Camo what ???


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

Here is a reputable co. doing camo. on guns-etc.
They may do one gun for a private owner..
Or call Mike Richards ..800-693-7455
you can say Lew from www.Lewscalls.com sent you.

www.dynamicfinishes.com


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:sniper: Check www.varmitals.com or www.jhendricks.com. They tell about paint and how to, and the guns look good :beer:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

with the season... i hunt for the fur... but will take them out of the pasture when they bother the horses... especially during the foaling season... my grandad has had some problems, and the horses mean more to us than the coyote pups... one of those prioritiy things, i guess.

as for the camo thing, my rifle is the powder coated finish and doesn't have much glare, but when i am worried about it, i have a rifle rag... kind of a ghillie that covers it and has velcro that makes it easy to take off. dont' use it often at all... but it is there if i want it.

:sniper:


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

MY guns are all to sacred to me. I wouldn't think of painting one. i do however own a set of neoprene covers from cabelas. They slip right on and slip right off. I have them in winter camo and mossy oak break up. I'm also looking into that stuff that adheres to itself. looks interesting. And I always have some kind of cover on my gun. Predators out here in pa can spot the most tedious flaws in camo. Anything irregular will spook them. I'm sure that goes for most anywhere one goes but I've really noticed it here


----------



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

Wal Mart sells a set of three small cans of spray paint: black, brown, and green. I have used this on shotguns for turkey hunting but haven't got to painting my yote gun with it yet. I will say that this paint does need touched up every other year if not every year.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I have to admit i'm to scared to paint my rifle the main reason i don't buy synthetic stocks is because i love the look of the wood to me thats what makes or breaks a good looking rifle.


----------



## NDFURTAKER (Jan 7, 2006)

Brad, I just finished a stock for a custom coyote rifle. The stock was a High-tech Specialties. I applied three coats of primer, then three coats of a flat white, not automotive grade, just cheap stuff. When that was good and dry, I glued a small bullet drop and windage chart to it. On the cheek piece I glued a small oval pic of coyote head. On the fore-arm I used a stencil to put three or four paw prints on each side. I used a stencil of a weed or branch in a light brown on a few places too. Then I used a good clear coat over that. In fact, I did six light coats. Then to get rid of the gloss, rubbed the entire thing with fine steel wool. The stock turned out great. I will show it to you if you are comming to Dickinson Thur.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

brad,
when i clicked on this thread, all it does is show me the results of the poll. it didn't give me the option to vote. that might be why not many ppl voted...or else there's somethin else i'm supposed to click on. i dunno. anyway, i hunt self imposed. don't want any starving pups...gotta have something to hunt next year. as for painting my gun...i wouldn't ever paint either of the guns i hunt yotes with. i'll stick with the wraps, but when i buy another one the stock will be synthetic and then i'll maybe try it. sorry i can't help :beer:

kase


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Mossy... Ya didn't bt chance mean to have the link to Varmint Al's web site did ya??? If so ya forgot the "n" 

Here is the link guys! a really good web site for varmint hunting allot of info there! as well as painting a weapon! http://www.varmintal.com/index.htm


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Opps, sorry about the typo.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I would have voted all year, but cant


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Brad T.

I have a M77 Ruger 22-250 that I painted white about 8 years ago. I just took the stock off and wiped it down real good with alcohol to get all the gun and skin oils off of it and spray painted it with some cheap flat white spray paint. I have not touch it up over the last 8 years and it still looks pretty good. Here's a picture of it two weeks ago.
[siteimg]3494[/siteimg]


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

I painted my 25-06 with paint from Hunter Specialties Sorry no pics but it turned out pretty good matches the sage brush really well


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I wanted to answer right away but the paint was still wet so to speak. I used the model paint for desert autos. This paint is pretty tough. The only spots that are coming off is on the sharp edges and where the sling keeper hits the forearm. On the tube it is a little brittle but the paint but the paint is thick. I went with the tans because even in the green spring and white winters it will kind of blend in.

If I was doing just white would get automotive paint and go with a off white just use a flattener so you do not have the gloss. Other than that I would just use hockey tape.


----------

